# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراة المريخ واهلى شندى - الكونفدرالية - استاد المريخ - صور

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*التون بترى مدرب الموردة كان حضورا 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*تسلم 
*

----------


## سامرين

*مشكور ميدو
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




تحية حارة لهذا الثنائى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ثانيكو ميدو 
بس وين الباقي
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



ههههههههه شايفين المرتزقة وفلول المنسين والمتمردين وشذاذ الافاق :fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شفت يا مرض بعد ضبطت ليك الكاميرا الصور بقت تجي واضحة كيف :ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ما عدمناك يا ولدنا 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



الحكم يشهر البطاقة الصفراء لسعيد
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



انه الملك فيصل العجب ولا عجب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## عجبكو

*ابداااااااااااااع و الله ي ماااااااااسورة وااااااصل
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ؤؤؤ
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله مافي كلام 

تسلم ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الملك يحيى الجمهور 





*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم على الروائع
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الملك يحيى الجمهور 








​حموده ده مالو لاصق في ريكاردو كده الظاهر بيقول ليهو اتوسط لي وجيبني في النعيم ده
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

​حموده ده مالو لاصق في ريكاردو كده الظاهر بيقول ليهو اتوسط لي وجيبني في النعيم ده



قال له لو الصفوة ديل خلوك وما اظنهم بخلوك اهم حاجة شوف لي معاك طريقة نحن وين ما رحنا الفلس ملاحقنا

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مشكور يا ميدو والله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة
*

----------


## waleed mudeer

*كل الشكر يارائع يديك العافية 
مافي كلام والله كفيت ووفيت يازعيم
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

​حموده ده مالو لاصق في ريكاردو كده الظاهر بيقول ليهو اتوسط لي وجيبني في النعيم ده



يشوف ليهو وين ريكو زاتو شهر 12 حانطردوا من النعيم 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع كولا الحبيب وماعدمناك 



*

----------


## سانتو

*
*

----------


## قشاش الدموع

*مشكور يا ميدو ... ماقصرت تب ...

*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*ما قصرته يا مااااااااااااااااسوره حالجه ميدو ابداع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*‏redstar,‏ود الدمام,‏بشارة,‏كسباوى,‏حسن زيادة,‏ارخبيل,‏هيثم مبارك,‏alajabalajeeb,‏احمر مكة,‏مرهف,‏طارق حامد,‏كشه 22,‏ذوالنون بدر,‏mazin90,‏سامى الماحى,‏ودالعقيد,‏Mohamedhamza,‏Mohamed Eisa,‏محمد علي رفاعه,‏ibrahim rahma allha,‏comndan,‏الحمادي,‏الحوشابي,‏رشيدي,‏ابراهيم تاج الدين,‏احمرجارح,‏amir dublin,‏Gurashi ALkhidir,‏Azmi shosh,‏معراج,‏الدسكو,‏عجبكو,‏ستيفن وورغو,‏hamada7777,‏shams-20,‏ayman akoud,‏kartoub,‏محمد العمده,‏الجامرابي,‏ابواخلاص,‏المريود,‏كدكول,‏مرتضي دياب,‏mohaned,‏ارسن لوبن,‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,‏المريخابي هيمو,‏waleed mudeer,‏الحارث,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏الملك,‏احمر لون الدم,‏سانتو,‏ezzeo,‏ودالبكي,‏majedsiddig,‏سامرين,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏قشاش الدموع,‏ابوالاء,‏مزمل عباس,‏القطانى,‏برعى القانون,‏الوليد عمر,‏أبوراضي,‏immortal,‏المريخ والتاريخ,‏غلندر,‏mido77


شكراً ليكم ومعاكم اولاينا اجمممممممممممممل ..
                        	*

----------

